# Cat cremation diy



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

Baba, my little angel passed away at home only 2 days ago.
I've kept her corpse in the freezer while considering some form of cremation. I'd like the idea of flames spreading and releasing Baba's energy up in the air and then scattering the ashes and bones all around ground areas near the property - it's a terrace house but there is a small park just in front of the house with some cypress trees...I'd like the idea of Baba's being absorbed and regenerated onto grass and trees and insects and birds and other forms of life.
The property has an outdoor area - not exactly a garden (otherwise I'd spread the ashes there), but it's ok to light a fire without any problem. All I need is to buy a barbeque or large steel bowl and some untreated quality wood.
Has anyone tried something similar? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

You would need professional equipment to reach temperatures sufficient to turn bones to ashes, unfortunately. I’m really sorry but a home-made option would not be sufficient and would probably be quite traumatic for you. You could take Baba to the vet to be cremated and spread the ashes yourself? I’m sorry for your loss and wishing you the best.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t think it will work.
The process of cremation and returning the ‘ashes’ involves more than just fire, I believe.

I think you should Google for info.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im going to be blunt.

Using your method all you would be doing is cooking your cat.

If you want your cat to go back to nature, then burial would be the better option.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all your replies...

For a burial I'd need a ground space around the house - not an option unless I break and remove some concrete. 
The park in front of the house isn't my property (but Baba used to go there sometimes) - scattering ashes and bones on the lawn shouldn't be a problem but I wouldn't start digging in a communal area...
I thought about using the underfloor space but I don't like the idea - it's dark and digging in such a confined space is going to be a real struggle.

I prefer the idea of cremation to release energy from Baba there on the spot up in the air...(I'd like that option for myself too).
Using 2 metal bowls (one perforated to allow air) to create a heat chamber and placing it on top of a bonfire should reach very high temperatures (apparently a cremation chamber needs at least 1000 degrees celsius).
I think googling should help a lot in finding the right solution.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

bmr10 said:


> You would need professional equipment to reach temperatures sufficient to turn bones to ashes, unfortunately. I'm really sorry but a home-made option would not be sufficient and would probably be quite traumatic for you. You could take Baba to the vet to be cremated and spread the ashes yourself? I'm sorry for your loss and wishing you the best.


high temperature alone isn't enough - I've just checked some videos - after the heat has done the job, a bone crunching machine is used to turn the bones into fine ground (then, it's not necessary to turn everything into ashes).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

xelaris said:


> high temperature alone isn't enough - I've just checked some videos - after the heat has done the job, a bone crunching machine is used to turn the bones into fine ground (then, it's not necessary to turn everything into ashes).


 Sorry you have lost your much-loved cat, and sorry if this sounds ghoulish, but even if the bones were well burnt, I am fairly sure foxes would be taking them (from necessity they are not too particular at all about what they eat). I wouldn't want to think of foxes making off with my cats' body parts, nor would I relish the prospect of crunching his/her bones.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

xelaris said:


> high temperature alone isn't enough - I've just checked some videos - after the heat has done the job, a bone crunching machine is used to turn the bones into fine ground (then, it's not necessary to turn everything into ashes).


If you're determined that sending Baba off on your own is the way to go then bleaching bones should make them brittle enough to shatter with a hammer inside a bag. It's a bit of a violent method but if you're not bothered by that then it may be a possibility!!

Edit: You may want to warn your neighbours (if they're nice people) because the smell of a body burning is apparently quite distinct.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There are plenty of pet cremation services around who will do it properly and you will receive back a scatter box with the ashes so you can scatter them wherever you wish.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

I guess this is going to touch some deep seated religious beliefs and I myself I'm not sure I wan't to cause a stir...but If bones of our beloved are eaten by foxes and slugs and rats or microorganisms...isn't that a sort of allowing them back into life again? what's the point to trying to seal a carcass away from life?

Regarding pet cremation professionals - I've just contacted a couple nearby...they won't allow me to see the final stages - it's like a black box process - they collect the pet and after a while give you a box with the ashes. Is it so unusual for some asking to be present? And why not doing a video to show the pet being put inside the oven (hopefully clean) and see the whole process?
Then, why not accepting a communal cremation - more environmentally friendly and convenient (and cheaper too) - as one is not allowed to see the individual process why bother spending more than double?

I'm considering the use of a garden incinerator - I might try with a chicken first and see how it works - if about 800 degree celsius is generated for about 50 minutes it should work...otherwise I'll consider a burial or a communal cremation. In truth, I'm razionalizing more and crying less now...I feel dissociated with that carcass - that isn't Baba, she's kind of floating in the wind and sometimes I feel her inside me (I like to think in this way).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Are there not laws about properly disposing of a carcass?
I'm pretty sure a home freezer isn't cold enough to properly store a whole cat carcass? 

We have several dogs and one cat buried in the back yard of our property and we have had dogs and cats cremated. But you need to dispose of the body properly, and a DIY cremation is not the right way to go about it. For one, your neighbors may object and rightly so, the smell would be pretty powerful and not pleasant. I'm not squeamish at all about dead animals, but this whole thread is just weird. 

Seriously, there is a reason you hire people to do professional jobs, and this is one for the professionals.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

xelaris said:


> I guess this is going to touch some deep seated religious beliefs and I myself I'm not sure I wan't to cause a stir...but If bones of our beloved are eaten by foxes and slugs and rats or microorganisms...isn't that a sort of allowing them back into life again? what's the point to trying to seal a carcass away from life?
> 
> Regarding pet cremation professionals - I've just contacted a couple nearby...they won't allow me to see the final stages - it's like a black box process - they collect the pet and after a while give you a box with the ashes. Is it so unusual for some asking to be present? And why not doing a video to show the pet being put inside the oven (hopefully clean) and see the whole process?
> Then, why not accepting a communal cremation - more environmentally friendly and convenient (and cheaper too) - as one is not allowed to see the individual process why bother spending more than double?
> ...


I understand where you are coming from and I agree the rules and regulations around the disposal of dead bodies (whether human or animal) are backwards at times and constrictive. Dead bodies are taboo, unfortunately, so most places will not allow you to be a part of the cremation process due to this. However, society is what it is. We as humans in the west are disconnected from death until we face it ourselves. Still, you need to be considerate of others in regards to the fact that you live in a terraced house. You need to take into account that the knowledge that an animal is being burnt next door is upsetting to some people and the smell will be uncomfortable for everyone. You also need to be aware of your local council's regulations regarding this issue if you plan to do it in a public place such as the park near your house. Finally, you need to be sure that this is the right choice for you and prepare yourself for the outcome not being how you expected.

If you want Baba to return to nature then burial may be an option as the body is broken down and gives life back to the soil and the organisms living within it? This form will provide more benefit to nature rather than ashes if that is what you're interested in. Additionally, if you perform the burial yourself you will be with the body for the whole process.

Also- you're entitled to share your personal beliefs around death and you're not saying it in an offensive manner, don't worry. No stir has been created.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Are there not laws about properly disposing of a carcass?


My first thought as well, it's probably illegal to burn your cat yourself. @xelaris I don't have any arguments with your back to nature views, but would advise you to adhere to your local laws and engage a professional cremation service.

Make sure it's legal as well, to distribute the ashes in a public place.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

Just a few points from reading the latest messages.
If my freezer can handle a lamb - surely it can handle a cat (I know the idea sounds bizzarre to some but it allows me to plan ahead rather than doing something wrong in a rush).
secondly - I don't have any particular religious belief - probably I'm agnostic - I'm a westerner like most of yourself (I suppose) and like many, should learn more about death and the afterlife (let's face it, it's a scary subject we'd rather put aside).


O2.0 said:


> Are there not laws about properly disposing of a carcass?
> I'm pretty sure a home freezer isn't cold enough to properly store a whole cat carcass?
> 
> We have several dogs and one cat buried in the back yard of our property and we have had dogs and cats cremated. But you need to dispose of the body properly, and a DIY cremation is not the right way to go about it. For one, your neighbors may object and rightly so, the smell would be pretty powerful and not pleasant. I'm not squeamish at all about dead animals, but this whole thread is just weird.
> ...


which "DIY cremation" are you referring to? Do you understand that there isn't any method tried and tested here so far except for trying to gather data from others who might have concrete knowledge. Do you have concrete first hand experience? If not how can you say diy cremation is wrong a priori?
Cremation started as a diy practice thousands of years ago when there were no commercial agencies doing it for us.
Surely, there is more "poetry" in doing this ourselves around the area where our beloved lived rather than having our pet collected put in a van and moved miles away and receive a parcel later? Like paying the vet to put down our pets...very convenient for us human indeed - but apparently euthanasia is a no no for humans?
Can I "roast" a chicken at 1000 degree celsius in my own private coutyard and see if anyone complain? Then I've learned something - and I bet no one would see that chicken nor be upset for it - then the obsession about the smell is plain weird - surely at 1000 degree is much faster than 200 and I'm sure there is less time for smells.

as I thought. this matters are going to trigger some controversy.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

lorilu said:


> My first thought as well, it's probably illegal to burn your cat yourself. @xelaris I don't have any arguments with your back to nature views, but would advise you to adhere to your local laws and engage a professional cremation service.
> 
> Make sure it's legal as well, to distribute the ashes in a public place.


I've read an article yesterday (after googling) - apparently it's not illegal - but I need to see that again because it might be a USA or Australia or other anglosaxon country.
If I find the article I'll send a link.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

xelaris said:


> as I thought. this matters are going to trigger some controversy.


I'm sorry but did you post with the intent of causing controversy?

Religious beliefs have nothing to do with it. 
Respect for nature, your pet, and your neighbors has a lot to do with it.

Personally I would not want my beloved pet to become some experiment in dealing with a dead body. There is a reason we bury the dead, there is a reason that cultures that created funeral pyres did so away from living spaces and understood that there would be 'leftovers' that nature's clean-up crew would have to deal with.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

xelaris said:


> then the obsession about the smell is plain weird


Apologies if my posts came across as obsessive. I just didn't want any neighbours noting the smell and judging you in a time of grief or anything like that.



xelaris said:


> If my freezer can handle a lamb - surely it can handle a cat (I know the idea sounds bizzarre to some but it allows me to plan ahead rather than doing something wrong in a rush).


The cat will be fine in the freezer providing you don't open the freezer often. If you open the freezer often you will create temperature fluctuations that will cause the bacteria within the gastric system to begin breaking down the tissues. If the freezer is sealed, good condition, and rarely opened then it will be fine for months.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

O2.0 said:


> I'm sorry but did you post with the intent of causing controversy?
> 
> Religious beliefs have nothing to do with it.
> Respect for nature, your pet, and your neighbors has a lot to do with it.
> ...


I can see some of your points - others are just irrational. 
The culture of paying some services to do the dirty deeds we feel so squeamish about is something worth exploring (it's all new to me).
The main difference between us is that probably I feel more detached than you with a dead body who used to carry the life of our beloved pets.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

xelaris said:


> I can see some of your points - others are just irrational.
> The culture of paying some services to do the dirty deeds we feel so squeamish about is something worth exploring (it's all new to me).
> The main difference between us is that probably I feel more detached than you with a dead body who used to carry the life of our beloved pets.


You asked for advice in your first post did you not? 
Have you considered that perhaps asking for advice and then telling those who give it to you that they're being irrational is itself rather irrational. 
And please don't make assumptions about posters, it's rude.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

@xelaris . If you feel so strongly about this then why don't you just do it and see what happens, because you sound as if you're quite intent on it anyway.

I don't expect anybody on here has any experience of a diy pet cremation, so you'll probably get no more practical answers than you already have.

My personal view is that once my pets are dead I'm not concerned what happens to their body as long as it's treated with respect; their soul is gone.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I still think burial is the way to go. Cremation isnt environmentally friendly.

Bag your cat up. Get yourself a trowel. Get on the bus/train, travel to a wooded area, dig a hole. Job done.

FYI, crematoriums wont spend out on services like cameras showing the body going in etc, as the amount of people that would want to see that is infinitesimal. 

Are you in the UK? Its not illegal to burn the bodies of animals - happens to fallen stock all the time. There may be laws in regards to where you can incinerate them though. This is something you should check with your local council.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

O2.0 said:


> You asked for advice in your first post did you not?
> Have you considered that perhaps asking for advice and then telling those who give it to you that they're being irrational is itself rather irrational.
> And please don't make assumptions about posters, it's rude.


and what is your advice? Cremation diy is wrong a priori? So all our ancestors were wrong?


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

Nonnie said:


> I still think burial is the way to go. Cremation isnt environmentally friendly.
> 
> Bag your cat up. Get yourself a trowel. Get on the bus/train, travel to a wooded area, dig a hole. Job done.
> 
> ...


Are we really allowed to bury our pets in communal/rural areas? I assume a rural area is also communal but maybe there is a difference. Before that I'd like to have a go trying to dig in the underfloor space - is going to be hell for my back but maybe is doable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

xelaris said:


> Are we really allowed to bury our pets in communal/rural areas? I assume a rural area is also communal but maybe there is a difference. Before that I'd like to have a go trying to dig in the underfloor space - is going to be hell for my back but maybe is doable.


Probably not, but ive done it in the arse end of nowhere.

Im not talking abut a park or anything like that, but a woodland in the countryside.

I would not contemplate it with a larger animal though. A cat would be my size limit.

You'd need to dig deep too.

Or, if you dont mind the body feeding wildlife, you could simply leave it out in the open (again, in a rural area). Bit like a sky burial.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

xelaris said:


> Are we really allowed to bury our pets in communal/rural areas? I assume a rural area is also communal but maybe there is a difference. Before that I'd like to have a go trying to dig in the underfloor space - is going to be hell for my back but maybe is doable.


My brother buried his cat in the local cemetery, I believe many town cemeteries have areas for pet burial.
I had my dog cremated by a family business nearby, it was very compassionate and professional and I was given her ashes which I put in a plant pot with a lovely rose. Every time I look at it I think of Tango, my little dog.

https://www.memorialsofdistinction.co.uk/useful-guides/pet-burial-everything-you-need-to-know

https://www.pcsonline.org.uk/

These links might be helpful, ignore the advertising in the first one.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

Linda Weasel said:


> @xelaris . If you feel so strongly about this then why don't you just do it and see what happens, because you sound as if you're quite intent on it anyway.
> 
> I don't expect anybody on here has any experience of a diy pet cremation, so you'll probably get no more practical answers than you already have.
> 
> My personal view is that once my pets are dead I'm not concerned what happens to their body as long as it's treated with respect; their soul is gone.


DIY pet cremation is an option - there is something here: https://funeralcompanion.com/cremating-pets-at-home/
a cat would take only 35-40 minutes - if I manage to get the tools required I'll have a go in a couple of weeks. If I change my mind, I'll check a nice rural area.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

SusieRainbow said:


> My brother buried his cat in the local cemetery, I believe many town cemeteries have areas for pet burial.
> I had my dog cremated by a family business nearby, it was very compassionate and professional and I was given her ashes which I put in a plant pot with a lovely rose. Every time I look at it I think of Tango, my little dog.


I like that...I suppose when the rose dies you plant another? Still ok with me.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

xelaris said:


> I like that...I suppose when the rose dies you plant another? Still ok with me.


I've just added an edit to my previous post.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

xelaris said:


> and what is your advice?


My advice was to not use your dead cat as an experiment in thermodynamics. It may not go how you anticipate and if you have an emotional attachment to the dead body it might be particularly upsetting.



xelaris said:


> So all our ancestors were wrong?


My post said there is a reason our ancestors burned bodies well away from the living because of the smell, the fire doesn't consume the entire body and nature's recyclers - carrion eaters, have to finish the job. That too can be upsetting to witness as it does take time.

I have no opinion on how one choses to dispose of a dead pet's body. You asked for advice, I was simply offering some points to consider.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Xelaris, are you worried that the ashes you would receive back from a crematorium may not be entirely of your cat only? The worry of communal cremations when you have requested and paid for a single cremation is a common one that a lot of bereaved owners feel. I think this happens a lot less nowadays though since undercover investigations uncovered some companies were taking money for individual cremations but in fact where cremating other animals at the same time. The crem where I went to collect my dogs ashes offered a little service before cremation, the owners could stay on site, they had a cafe, and see the smoke rise from the cremation into the air, this might be something that appeals to you? If you like the idea of bigger bone remains maybe you could ask for the remains not to ground into ash. Whatever you decide I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

3dogs2cats said:


> Xelaris, are you worried that the ashes you would receive back from a crematorium may not be entirely of your cat only? The worry of communal cremations when you have requested and paid for a single cremation is a common one that a lot of bereaved owners feel. I think this happens a lot less nowadays though since undercover investigations uncovered some companies were taking money for individual cremations but in fact where cremating other animals at the same time. The crem where I went to collect my dogs ashes offered a little service before cremation, the owners could stay on site, they had a cafe, and see the smoke rise from the cremation into the air, this might be something that appeals to you? If you like the idea of bigger bone remains maybe you could ask for the remains not to ground into ash. Whatever you decide I am sorry for your loss.


What's the problem of a communal cremation? Should I go individual? If I opt for individual do I actually get the service I pay for? 
These and more are all questions I'm trying to resolve right now.
I've rang a couple of pet cremation services and I'm not happy with their replies...as much as quality standards are concerned people and professionals are all prone to take advantage and to mistakes - who knows maybe the oven operator had an extra pint or an argument with someone and forgot something (do you really think he/she's is going to let us know?)...sorry if I can't verify myself I won't buy their service (certainly not the individual option). 
Then why not going communal?...what is this obsession with separating (like of another superior class?) and sealing and preserving a body from life and from other beings? All pets are kind and beautiful and all living beings in a way are one massive entity scattered here and there but still connected. Baba's is teaching me new things I didn't know right now (thank you Baba).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

xelaris said:


> I've rang a couple of pet cremation services and I'm not happy with their replies...as much as quality standards are concerned people and professionals are all prone to take advantage and to mistakes - who knows maybe the oven operator had an extra pint or an argument with someone and forgot something (do you really think he/she's is going to let us know?)...sorry if I can't verify myself I won't buy their service (certainly not the individual option).


I felt able to trust the service I used for pet cremation.
Let's face it, a lot of our services are based on trust - doctors, lawyers,vets etc. 
We have nothing against communal cremation, if that's satisfactory to you go ahead with it. It's just a very far cry from your original idea of cremating your own cat on your own property which is in itself potentially fraught with difficulties and hoops to jump through.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xelaris said:


> as I thought. this matters are going to trigger some controversy.


I didn't see any controversy, it does sound like you are hoping for it though.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

You do sound like you've already made up your mind, and it sounds less like concern for Baba's send off than a desire to experiment with burning a body. My personal belief is that a soul leaves the body at the moment of death, in which case, neither burial nor cremation will make a difference. Also, you cite the historical precedent of our ancestors burning animals' bodies, but in mediaeval times, it was also quite common for the bodies of dogs and cats to be thrown into village ponds - hopefully, you aren't considering that option!


----------



## xelaris (11 mo ago)

this is very offensive...


crystalwitch said:


> You do sound like you've already made up your mind, and it sounds less like concern for Baba's send off than a desire to experiment with burning a body. My personal belief is that a soul leaves the body at the moment of death, in which case, neither burial nor cremation will make a difference. Also, you cite the historical precedent of our ancestors burning animals' bodies, but in mediaeval times, it was also quite common for the bodies of dogs and cats to be thrown into village ponds - hopefully, you aren't considering that option!


I'm spending a lot more time and energies to find the best solution (which is deeply individual) than others that instead opt to pay someone to do the job for them and you accuse me of not being concerned about the final goodbye to my pet? Don't you think this matters are very personal? To be honest it makes my think some people here are in the business and don't like the word diy. (it's bad for their business). Using agencies and professionals lacks personal touch and originality - but it's fast...you pay and go back to your business. It's the difference between fast food (convenience) and preparing a meal by yourself choosing your ingredients at home (caring).
I guess some never watched their pet dying (some vet's don't allows people to see the final injection, only the tranquillizer)...nor are allowed to touch their pet during the final moments. Personally, I find it very sad.
And what is my final conclusion? You have no idea...but kind of assuming? If you read, I'm still pondering and I've mentioned burial might also be a solution (since someone told me it's possible to find a nice spot in rural areas.)


----------

